# Manual drip brew pour calculator



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been using an XL spreadsheet that I knocked up, but @the_partisan jazzed it up and made it less clunky (thanks!), anyone with a gmail account should be able to access it & save a copy for themselves?

Link down for repairs.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Great! Are we supposed to be able to make changes? Have you got a backup somewhere?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, just change the yellow cells, if it gets wrecked I can always rebuild it. Can you make a copy?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Can you make a copy?


I could and did. Thanks!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> I have been using an XL spreadsheet that I knocked up, but @the_partisan jazzed it up and made it less clunky (thanks!), anyone with a gmail account should be able to access it & save a copy for themselves?
> 
> Link down for repairs.


Back up...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19wh3-dVP5PCvg7DaEPp4iWynaPSJ3yGOmEylpKTmUos/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For brews between 8-10g doses aim around 1.0g/sec average

For brews between 12-20g doses aim around 1.4g/sec average

For brew in the mid 20g's dose aim around 1.5-6g/sec average

For brews of 30g dose aim more like 2g/sec average

All assume 60g/l & a typical grinder.


----------

